
Show HN: Home Dial - chrisgannon
http://codepen.io/chrisgannon/pen/dXdvgL/
======
DaGardner
Looks very nice, sharp graphics and the dial has a nice "feel" to it, both
mobile and desktop. Very well done.

------
crorella
Nice!

